# What is wrong with this picture?



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

I was perusing the updated Lee Valley website and noticed this tragedy:









The closest store from me is a 8-9 hours drive. Waah.

Greg


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Same here :-/


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank God for Al Gore inventing the internet or else we'd never know of their treasures.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

They can put one in Saskatoon but no where in the US? :-/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking at the store locations it is as though Lee Valley was a Canadian company. :laughing:

Same long drive for me.

The only time I get to "look and feel" the tools is if I go to a Woodworking Show where they are a vendor.

I purchase a lot from Lee Valley. Normally the order ships the same day, and the Buffalo UPS location delivers overnight to Bethlehem, PA and I get the parcel the next day. Very fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Look at it this way Greg. If you were very close, that place would get habit forming. You would be spending your food and mortgage money, and become homeless, left out on the street with all your woodworking stuff. :yes:

I had to join an anonymous group that meets on Wednesday nights due to Constantines being only 15 minutes away.









 







.


----------

